# قضية الصور من الدانمارك



## Maya (30 يناير 2006)

*قضية الصور من الدانمارك*

*تتداول الصحافة والإعلام العربي هذه الأيام قضية الصور التي نشرت في إحدى صحف الدانمارك والتي تصور محمد ابن آمنة رسول الإسلام ،  ومن المعروف أن هذه الصور أثارت هزة كبيرة في الدول العربية والمحمدية وصلت ببعض  الأنظمة المحمدية لسحب سفرائها من الدانمارك ومقاطعة منتجاتها ولم تخلو وسيلة إعلامية من الحديث عن تلك الصور مع ردود غاضبة خاصة في مواقع الإنترنت للفضائيات مثل العربية الوهابية التي  تحدث زوارها عن الحروب الصليبية وآخر هذه السلسلة ، وحتى وصل الأمر إلى استهداف كنائس بالأمس في بغداد و كركوك بذريعة ما قام به الصحفي الدانماركي وأن الهجمات على الكنائس ومقر بعثة الفاتيكان كان بداية الرد المحمدي على تلك الصور كما تناقلته بعض وسائل الإعلام   ، وحتى سمعت أن أطراف عربية ومحمدية ستتوجه إلى الأمم المتحدة مطالبة بإصدار قانون لاحترام الأديان والرموز الدينية المختلفة وتجريم كل من يسيء إلى أحد الرموز الدينية في أي مكان من العالم وبأي صورة كانت حتى لو كانت بالرسوم  ( وكأن هذا مطبق في العالم العربي ) فيا ترى ما هي طبيعة تلك الصور التي أثارت كل تلك الضجة ؟

فإذا لم  تكن قد شاهدت المجموعة الكاملة لهذه الصور   فبإمكانك الضغط على الرابط : 

http://www.newspaperindex.com/blog/2005/12/10/un-to-investigate-jyllands-posten-racism*


----------



## ميرنا (30 يناير 2006)

*مش شغال يا مايا شوفيه تانى *


----------



## Messias (30 يناير 2006)

مش شغاله فعلا 


اكيد دمروها !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maya (30 يناير 2006)

*يمكن زيارة هذا الرابط لمن لم يعمل لديه الرابط الاول : *


http://www.christpal.com/press/picsmohamad.htm


----------



## Messias (30 يناير 2006)

شغال .......


و الصورة رقم 4 انا فاكر ان حصل عليها مشكله كبيرة و اثاره القضية فى مصر بعض الصحف


----------



## Maya (30 يناير 2006)

*الرابط الثاني  سيعمل مؤكد لأن الرابط الأول يتعرض لضغوط كبيرة من الزوار ومشاكل تقنية وحتى إن لم يعمل الثاني أيضاً ، فالصور كلها موجودة عندي ويمكنني وضعها متى أردت .....

والصور لا يمكن أن تختفي أو تحظر .....*


----------



## My Rock (30 يناير 2006)

طبعا الجريدة انا قريتها بنفسي, و شفت الصور بنفسي, طبعا وقت ظحكنا ظحك يا ناس... المهم, الدنمارك ترفض بشدة الاعتذار او حتى التكلم بالمسألة, فهي حرية رأي و تعبير و من حق اي جريدة ان تعبر و تكتب رأيها, حيث ان رئيس الوزراء هدد بالطرد من منصبه اذا تجرأ و تكلم عن الموضوع فقط... طبعا الصحيفة اسمها
jylland-posten 

وموقعها الرسمي http://www.jp.dk
ولو حابين تشوفون الصورة, انا اضع لكم

بالمناسبة, الصحيفة كررت الامر اكثر من مرة عنادا على ردود المسلمين... بالمناسبة, انا منشور لي مقال في هذه الصحيفة...


----------



## Maya (30 يناير 2006)

*تطورات نشر الصور*

*كوبنهاجن (رويترز) - حذرت الدانمارك يوم الاثنين مواطنيها من السفر إلى السعودية وقال مسلحون من غزة أن أي مواطنين من الدانمارك أو النرويج قد يتعرضون للهجوم إذا جاءوا إلى غزة ( إرهابيون وسيبقون إرهابيين طوال حياتهم )  في الوقت الذي تصاعد فيه غضب المسلمين من رسوم كاريكاتيرية تسخر من النبي محمد نشرت في الصحف الدانمركية.

ودافعت الدانمارك عن حق صحيفة ( جيلاند- بوستن )  في نشر الرسوم التهكمية التي يبدو أنها تصور النبي كإرهابي وهي رسوم نشرتها صحيفة نرويجية أيضاً .

وكان رد فعل بعض المسلمين غاضباً  حيث يعتبرون رسم الأنبياء أو تصويرهم في رسوم كاريكاتيرية أمراً  يعبر عن قلة الاحترام يصل إلى درجة التجديف وهدد بعض المسلمين الدانمركيين مطالبين بمقاطعة منتجاتهم ومطالبين بالاعتذار.

واستدعت السعودية سفيرها من الدانمارك و  أغلقت ليبيا سفارتها هناك وسار آلاف الفلسطينيين احتجاجا يوم الاثنين.

وحذرت وزارة الخارجية الدانمركية من السفر غير الضروري إلى السعودية وحثت مواطني الدانمارك على توخي الحذر في دول مسلمة أخرى مثل مصر وإيران ولبنان والجزائر وباكستان والأراضي الفلسطينية.

وقالت الوزارة في موقعها على الإنترنت "في ضوء الموقف الحالي الذي تسببت فيه رسوم للنبي محمد في ردود فعل سلبية قوية بين المسلمين فان الدانمركيين الذي يختارون البقاء في السعودية يجب أن يتوخوا الحذر الشديد."

وقال الصليب الأحمر الدانمارك انه سحب اثنين من موظفيه من غزة وآخر من اليمن.

واحتج نحو عشرة مسلحين فلسطينيين أمام مقر الاتحاد الأوروبي في مدينة غزة أطلقوا النار في الهواء مطالبين الحكومتين النرويجية والدانمركية بالاعتذار وحذروا من أن مواطني الدولتين سيكونون في خطر في غزة( إرهابيون طوال عمركم وستبقون ) .

وتلا أحد المسلحين بياناً  جاء فيه "نحذر مواطني" الحكومتين سالفتي الذكر من عدم اخذ هذا التحذير مأخذ الجد لان الجماعات الفلسطينية مستعدة لتطبيقه في شتى أنحاء قطاع غزة.

و أشعل النشطاء النار في الأعلام الدانمركية والنرويجية ورسموا أثراً لقدم على العلم الدانمركي.

وسار آلاف المحتجين في شوارع مدينة قلقيلية بالضفة الغربية مطالبين بالاعتذار كما احرقوا العلم الدانمركي.

و أصدرت جماعات مسلحة متصلة بحركة فتح التي ينتمي إليها الرئيس الفلسطيني محمود عباس بيانا قالت فيه أنها تدعو كل المواطنين الدانمركيين في الأراضي الفلسطينية  للرحيل عن أرضها فورا.

ووجهت حركة حماس وهي الجماعة الإسلامية التي فازت في الانتخابات الفلسطينية الأسبوع الماضي دعوة للدول الإسلامية لاتخاذ خطوات رادعة ضد السلوك الدانمركي.

وقالت في بيان أنها تدعو الدول المسلمة لمقاطعة كل المنتجات الدانمركية لان الشعب الدانمركي يؤيد تلك "العنصرية" تحت مزاعم حرية التعبير.

ودعا أيضاً  للمقاطعة موقع على الإنترنت عادة ما تستخدمه الجماعات المقاتلة في العراق.

وظهر على الصفحة الرئيسية لموقع منتدى الحسبة على الإنترنت لافتة سوداء تحمل اسم موقع آخر يظهر صورا للمنتجات التي يتعين على المستهلكين مقاطعتها ومنها بعض العاب شركة ليجو للأطفال ومنتجات غذائية ومستحضرات تجميل ومنتجات شركة جروندفوس لانتاج المضخات.

وقالت وزارة الخارجية في أوسلو أن اثنين من عمال الإغاثة النرويجيين في غزة يعتزمان الرحيل يوم الاثنين.

وقالت متحدثة باسم الوزارة "نصحنا النرويجيين بعدم السفر الى قطاع غزة."

ونشر 12 رسماً  كاريكاتيريا في الصحيفة في شهر سبتمبر أيلول . وظهر في أحدها رسم للنبي محمد يرتدي قنبلة كعمامة.

ورفض رئيس وزراء الدانمارك اندرس فو راسموسن الاعتذار يوم الأحد مدافعاً عن حق حرية التعبير قائلا انه لا يستطيع التأثير على وسائل الإعلام ولكنه أدان محاولات "الاساءة إلى الأشخاص بسبب معتقداتهم الدينية."

و أدانت منظمة المؤتمر الاسلامي اكبر الهيئات المسلمة في العالم الرسوم الكاريكاتيرية ولكنها دعت المسلمين إلى اللجوء إلى الاحتجاج السلمي.

وبدأ الكثير من المواطنين السعوديين مقاطعة المنتجات الدانمركية. وفي مختلف أنحاء الخليج سحبت عدة متاجر المنتجات الاسكندنافية من على الرفوف بعد ورود شكاوى من الزبائن.

ونقلت وسائل الإعلام الدانمركية عن السفير المصري في الدانمارك أن مصر تفكر أيضاً  في سحبه .*


----------



## Maya (30 يناير 2006)

*أخي My Rock 

إذا سمحت أن تحدثنا قليلاً عن هذه الصحيفة وما هي إتجاهاتها هل هي يمينة أم يسارية أم  علمانية  ؟ وما طبيعة الموضوعات التي تنشرها بالعادة ؟ فاتمنى أن تزودنا بمعلومات حول هذه الصحيفة الجريئة إذا كان لديك معرفة جيدة بها ...

وإذا كنت تملك معلومات حول قانون المطبوعات والنشر في الدانمارك وما يضمنه حول هذه الناحية وحول الحرية الفكرية في التعبير ..*


----------



## My Rock (30 يناير 2006)

طبعا الصحيفة, هي صحيفة حرة ذات توجه عام, يعني خاص بالسياسة و الرياضة و ما شابه, يعني صحيفة شاملة تصدر كل يوم. نظرا للشذوذ الاسلامي في الدنمارك, سلطت الصحيفة اضوائها على المسلمين في الدنمارك في بادئ الحال, و من ثم يوم من الايام نشر مقال عن ائمة المسلمين بالهجوم على القسسة و الدين المسيحي, و بطبع الصحيفة علمانية لم تهتم بالامر, لكن انا هاجت فيا نار من بعدها بدأت اكتب مقالات في موقعهم و من ثم ينزل في الموقع و واحد منهم أنزل بالجريدة... بدأت اتكلم فيها على محمد و على نسوانه و اعدادهم و على حور العين و حريم الجنة, فكان عدد القراء بالشئ المذهل و هذا ما ساعد بعض الناشرين بالتطرق و البحث اكثر (بمساعدة طبعا) حتى بدأوا ينشرون بعض المقالات و الصور على محمد لانها القت تجاوبا من قبل الدنماركيين, و انا في يوم من الايام بالقطار و شفت الصورة و بدأنا بالضحك, و لم يفتخ مسلم فمه بكلمه واحدة, كان صاغرا و منصاعا للواقع

تكررت الاحداث بعد الرفض الاول للرسمة و هي رسمة الخنجر و النسوان الاثنين, فكان هياجان من قبل الصحف و المجتمع الدنماركي, فتمت الكتابة اكثر كتعبير للحرية و رفضا للمبدأ الاسلامي

فالصحافة في الدنمارك لها كامل الحرية, اذ حتى الملكة يكتبون و يسخرون منها, فكيف الحال بمحمد, و على فكرة صاحب المقال ذكر انه بيكتب حقائق لا هلوسات, وهو ما يجعوا الى الضحك لانهم يعتقدون ان هذا ضد دينهم, وهو يعكس دينهم الحقيقي فقط

فقامت الجماعات الاسلامية بنشر الخبر الى لندن و النرويج لتستلمه صحيفة نرويجية و منه الى العالم اجمع...


----------



## Maya (30 يناير 2006)

*خي My Rock 

أشكرك على التوضيح والمعلومات التي قدمتها لنا والواقع أنني لم أن أعرف الكثير عن هذه الجريدة فقط سمعت عن صورة في البداية ثم مجموعة من الصور وسارعت بعض المواقع الإسرائيلية والأجنبية  لنشر الصور وتوزيعها بعد عرضها والضجة اتلي أثارتها  ، فبحثت عنها رغبة بمشاهدتها  ، ولي سؤال إذا  سمحت هل هذه  المرة الأولى التي تنشر فيها هذه الصحيفة صور بهذا الشكل أم سبقتها مقالات وصور في الفترة السابقة  ؟ 
خاصة في الفترة بعد أحداث 11 سبتمبر هل جرت محاولات سابقة لتصوير الإسلام أو نبيه بصور أو مقالات ساخرة أو ناقدة  ؟ 
وبالنسبة لمتابعتك هل تستطيع أن تنقل لنا فكرة عن بعض ردود الفعل من الكتاب أو الصحفيين وتعليقاتهم حول هذا الموضوع ، وهل هناك بوادر تراجع حكومي عن الموقف الرافض للاعتذار و أن المقاطعة الاقتصادية العربية والمحمدية  ستلعب دوراً برأيك ؟

وسؤال هل سبق من قبل أن  تدخلت  الحكومة أو الجهات السياسية  المسؤولة في حوادث مشابهة لهذه لمنع نشر خبر أو إجبار صحيفة  الاعتذار عنه سواء في هذه الصحيفة أو صحف أخرى  ؟*


----------



## thunder_bird (30 يناير 2006)

الاستاذ my rock ميعرفش ان الموضوع ده حول المسلمين الى حملان وديعة و ضحايا يتم الاعتداء على معتقداتهم و بجحوا بذلك فى التغطية على ازدراء المسيحية الذى يتم ليل نهار فى الدول الاسلامية؟؟؟


----------



## blackguitar (1 فبراير 2006)

*يا مستر بيرد الكلام ده لو حصل من بدرى كنا قلنا ماشى
لكن المسلمين هما اللى جنوا على نفسهم لان اعمالهم الارهابيه على مدار العالم كله وضحت حقيقتهم فيعتبر اللى بيتعمل فى الدنمارك او غيره مجرد دفاع وليس هجوم

هما اللى جابوا كده لنفسهم ومهما عملوا فيها من حملان محدش هيصدقهم غير هما نفسهم لان جميع دول العالم غير الاسلاميه عانت من ارهابهم 

واكثرهم الدول ذات القوى العظمى وهى امريكا وانجلترا وفرنسا وغيرهم من الدول الاسيويه بكل اللغات واللهجات والديانات قد عانت من ارهابهم 

محدش هيصدقهم لو قالوا مظلومين

القاتل اللى يتحكم عليه الاعدام هيصعب على حد؟؟
حتى لو اعدموه فميدان عام الناس كلها هتشمئز منه*


*ميرسى يا مايا على الموضوع وميرسى يا ماى روك على المعلومات الجميله دى ربنا يبارك حياتكم *


----------



## answer me muslims (1 فبراير 2006)

شكرا  على الموضوع وكمان  السيت به الصور لانى كان نفسى اشوفهم جدا
واكثر صورة عجبتنى هى محمد وفوقه القنبله فعلا صورة معبرة


----------



## My Rock (1 فبراير 2006)

Maya قال:
			
		

> * ولي سؤال إذا سمحت هل هذه المرة الأولى التي تنشر فيها هذه الصحيفة صور بهذا الشكل أم سبقتها مقالات وصور في الفترة السابقة ؟ *




*لا سبقتها من فترة صور لكن لم يتم الاعتراض عليها, اما المقالات فحدث ولا حرج, لكن المسلمين هنا دبش, يعني لا يفهمون اللغة الدنماركية, وبذلك لا يفهمون المقالات*
 
*



خاصة في الفترة بعد أحداث 11 سبتمبر هل جرت محاولات سابقة لتصوير الإسلام أو نبيه بصور أو مقالات ساخرة أو ناقدة ؟ 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*الكثير الكثير, لكنهم لم يتجرءوا بالتكلم, لانه حينها كانوا في مأزق*

*



وبالنسبة لمتابعتك هل تستطيع أن تنقل لنا فكرة عن بعض ردود الفعل من الكتاب أو الصحفيين وتعليقاتهم حول هذا الموضوع ، وهل هناك بوادر تراجع حكومي عن الموقف الرافض للاعتذار و أن المقاطعة الاقتصادية العربية والمحمدية ستلعب دوراً برأيك ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*يبقى الموضوع بعيد عن الحكومة و مسألة خاصة بالجريدة, فأن اعتذرت ام لا, لا تع**بر عن رأي الحكومة و الشارع الدنماركي المنادي بحرق القرأن في ساحة البلدية في كوبن هاجن*


*



وسؤال هل سبق من قبل أن تدخلت الحكومة أو الجهات السياسية المسؤولة في حوادث مشابهة لهذه لمنع نشر خبر أو إجبار صحيفة الاعتذار عنه سواء في هذه الصحيفة أو صحف أخرى ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
لا ليس للسياسين اي تدخل في المجتمع الدنماركي بهذا الاسلوب و لا يحق لهم اجبارها على الاعتذار*


----------



## maarttina (1 فبراير 2006)

*:ura1: 

مش عارفه اقول غير ان فرحتي بالخبر ده كانت لا توصف المسلميين اللي فضلوا بالاندلس حكمنها بالسيوف والقهر اوروبا بتضربهم بالجزم 
لو عندكم كرامة يا مسلميين سيبوا اوروبا وارحلوا عنها ياريت ياريت كمان امريكا علشان نرتاح منكم خالص 
يا سلام بجد اصحاب الجريدة دول يستاهلوا تحية لا تقدر 
كما تدين تدان يا مسلميين جه اليوم اللي كل واحد فيكم يولول وهو مش قادر يدافع عن رسوله ولا دينه 
بالمناسبة جريدة فرنسيه انتقلت لها الجرأة ونشرت صور مشابهه *


----------



## Maya (2 فبراير 2006)

*باريس (رويترز) - أعادت صحف في فرنسا وألمانيا وأسبانيا يوم الأربعاء نشر رسوم كاريكاتورية دنمركية عن محمد وأعلنت أن حرية الصحافة أهم من الاحتجاجات والمقاطعة التي أثارتها الرسوم في العالم الإسلامي.

وتم إجلاء الموظفين من مبنى السفارة الدنمركية في دمشق إثر تهديد من قنبلة تبين فيما بعد أنه كاذب واستدعت سوريا سفيرها لدى الدنمرك بسبب الرسوم التي صور أحدها النبي محمد وهو يرتدي عمامة على شكل قنبلة.

وفي كوبنهاجن اجتمع مسؤولون بالشرطة مع زعماء مسلمين في محاولة لتهدئة ردود الفعل هناك. وفي مدينة اراهوس تم إخلاء مكاتب صحيفة يولاند- بوستن التي نشرت الرسوم الكاريكاتورية للمرة الأولى في سبتمبر أيلول بعد تحذير من قنبلة.

وكتب سيرج فوبير رئيس تحرير صحيفة ( فرانس سوار )  تعليقا يشرح فيه السبب الذي دعا صحيفته إلى إعادة نشر الرسوم وقال "كفى دروساً  من هؤلاء المتعصبين الرجعيين."

ومضى يقول "تحريم القرآن لصور محمد لا يعني خضوع غير المسلمين لهذا التحريم."

وندد دليل أبو بكر رئيس مجلس مسلمي فرنسا بنشر الرسوم بوصفه "استفزاز صريح لملايين المسلمين في فرنسا."

وقال وزير الخارجية الفرنسي فيليب دوست بلازي خلال مؤتمر صحفي بانقرة "ان مباديء حرية الصحافة التي تدافع عنها السلطات الفرنسية في أنحاء العالم لن يتم التشكيك فيها." غير أنه أضاف أن هذا المبدأ يجب أن يمارس في إطار أجواء من التسامح.

وأعادت صحيفة (  دي فيلت )  الألمانية نشر الرسوم وقالت "لا حصانة لأحد من التهكم في الغرب."

ونشرت صحيفتان إسبانيتان هما (ايه.بي سي) و (ال بيريوديكو) صوراً  للرسوم يوم الأربعاء. كما نشرت صحيفة سويسرية ناطقة بالألمانية  رسمين منها يوم الثلاثاء.

واعتذرت صحيفة يولاند- بوستن الدنمركية عن أي إيذاء قد تكون سببته لمشاعر المسلمين بنشر الرسوم غير أن الشرطة قالت أن مكاتب الصحيفة في اراهوس أخليت مساء الأربعاء للمرة الثانية خلال يومين بسبب تحذير من قنبلة. وعاد الموظفون بعد إعلان انتهاء الخطر.

وتقول الحكومة الدنمركية أنها لا تستطيع أن تملي على وسائل الإعلام الحرة ما تفعله.

وقالت الشرطة الدنمركية في بيان أنها طلبت من أئمة المساجد في الدنمرك أن "يدركوا مخاطر أي تصعيد للقضية بما في ذلك الدعوات لحرق المصاحف التي تنتشر هذه الأيام على الإنترنت ومن خلال الرسائل القصيرة عبر الهواتف المحمولة."

وأضافت الشرطة أن هذه الدعوات قد تكون محاولات من يمينيين متطرفين لاستغلال النزاع وإثارة الانقسامات في المجتمع.

وقال رئيس وزراء السويد جوران بيرسون انه كان ينبغي على رئيس الوزراء الدنمركي اندرس فو راسموسن بذل المزيد لتوضيح حرية التعبير لسفراء الدول الإسلامية.

ونشرت مطبوعة مسيحية نرويجية تسمى مجازينت الرسوم في يناير كانون الثاني الماضي. وأبدى رئيس الوزراء النرويجي ينس شتولتنبرج أسفه يوم الثلاثاء لكنه لم يقدم اعتذارا صريحاً .*


----------



## Maya (2 فبراير 2006)

*كوبنهاغن (AFP)- قالت الشرطة في كوبنهاغن الأربعاء أنها تستعد لاحتمال قيام تظاهرات معادية للمسلمين في العاصمة الدنماركية في رد فعل على موجة الغضب التي تجتاح الدول الإسلامية بسبب نشر صحيفة دنماركية رسوما كاريكاتورية لمحمد. 

وصرح نائب مدير الشرطة  ( موغينز كيارغارد مولر )  لوكالة فرانس برس :  "نحن نعلم أن دعوات من العديد من المجموعات أخذت تنتشر خصوصاً على الإنترنت لتنظيم احتجاجات ونحن مستعدون". 

وقال انه على علم بوجود "شائعات" تفيد بأن شباباً من اليمين الدنماركي يخططون لتنظيم احتجاجات مناهضة للمسلمين في ساحة "تاون هول سكوير" في وسط العاصمة إلا أن الشرطة لم تتسلم طلباً بالحصول على تصريح للقيام باحتجاجات. 

وطبقا للوكالة الدنماركية للأنباء فقد يقوم الشباب الدنماركيون بحرق نسخ من القرآن . وقد تنظم التظاهرة السبت. *


----------



## Maya (2 فبراير 2006)

*بدون تعليق*







---------






إحتجاج الفلسطيني


----------



## ون منت بليز (2 فبراير 2006)

ارجو حدف هذا الموضوع لما فيه من اساءة واضحة


----------



## مسلم والحمدلـله (2 فبراير 2006)

للي حذف ردي 

موقع الجريده ( الي حاطه المشرف العام عندكم )  أكبر رد على مذلة عباد البقر .

فاحذف الردود ونقي منها الي يعجبك فالحقيقه واضحه :smil12: ​


----------



## maarttina (2 فبراير 2006)

*هو انا عمري شفت دين بالضعف ده شوية صور في جريدة تخليهم هيجان كالثور الذي لا يهدأ 
اهدوا يا مسلميين زي ماقلتلكم انتم الان تدفعون تمن افعالكم القبيحه اللي عملتوها ف الاندلس 
ولسه ياما هتشوفوا صدقوني والدور علي قرأنكم يدوسوا عليه في الشوارع والميادين 
علي العموم فيه خبر جديد كرد فعل للموضوع ده
منظمتي حماس والجهاد الارهابية الاسلامية احلوا دماء كل من هو فرنسي ودنماركي 
والبقية تأتي يا مسلميين *


----------



## Maya (2 فبراير 2006)

*غزة (AFP) - هددت خمس مجموعات فلسطينية مسلحة في غزة الخميس دول الاتحاد الأوروبي وخاصة فرنسا و الدانمارك و النرويج باستهداف رعاياها ومصالحها إذا لم تقدم اعتذارات في تصعيد مفاجئ إثر نشر عدد من الصحف الأوروبية رسوماً كاريكاتورية اعتبر المسلمون أنها تسيء إلى محمد.

فقد أعلنت لجان المقاومة الشعبية وكتائب شهداء الأقصى- القيادة المشتركة "هدر دم" رعايا النرويج و الدانمارك وفرنسا ودعت إلى إغلاق مكاتب وقنصليات هذه الدول في الضفة الغربية وقطاع غزة.

وتلا ناطق باسم لجان المقاومة الشعبية وكتائب شهداء الأقصى-القيادة المشتركة بيانا عبر الهاتف لوكالة فرانس برس اعتبر أن :  ( كل نرويجي أو دانماركي أو  فرنسي في أرضنا مستهدف للجان المقاومة الشعبية وكتائب شهداء الأقصى القيادة المشتركة ودمه مهدور عندنا) .

وبعد ذلك اغلق عشرون مسلحاً من كتائب الياسر التابعة لحركة فتح وسرايا القدس التابعة لحركة الجهاد الإسلامي مكتب الاتحاد الأوروبي في مدينة غزة وكتبوا عليه "مغلق حتى إشعار آخر" وطلبوا من الحكومات الاوروبية "الاعتذار عن نشر صور كاريكاتورية لمحمد في الصحف.

كما هددوا بقصف هذا المكتب و" كافة المقرات الأوروبية و الكنائس في غزة" اعتباراً من السبت.

و أعلنت كتائب الياسر وسرايا القدس لاحقا في بيان أنها أمهلت "الحكومات الدانمركية والفرنسية والنروجية 48 ساعة للاعتذار رسمياً".

وحذرت المجموعتان من أنه "في حال خروج مسيرات دانماركية للإساءة للإسلام يوم  السبت المقبل سنقوم بقصف مكتب الاتحاد الأوروبي وكافة المقرات الأوروبية والكنائس في غزة".

كما طلب المسلحون من "الرعايا الفرنسيين إخلاء قطاع غزة". ودعوا "المسلمين والشعوب العربية في كافة أنحاء العالم إلى الاستمرار في المسيرات الداعمة للإسلام  ومقاطعة منتجات الحكومات المذكورة".

وبعد ذلك بساعات قليلة أعلن أبو هارون المتحدث باسم حركة أبو الريش التابعة لحركة فتح "نريد أن  نذكر أوروبا والعالم أن انتفاضة الأقصى والتي راح ضحيتها آلاف القتلى والجرحى والأسرى كانت فقط بسبب محاولة زيارة شارون إلى باحة المسجد الأقصى وما قدمناه للمسجد الأقصى نستطيع أن قدم أمثاله من اجل النبي".

وهدد هو أيضاً  باستهداف رعايا الدول الأوروبية و  أمهلها حتى مساء الخميس لتقديم الإعتذار .


و أعلنت الحكومة النروجية إغلاق مكتبها التمثيلي في الضفة الغربية أمام الزوار. وقال المتحدث باسم وزارة الخارجية النروجية رون بياستاد لوكالة فرانس برس "نحن نأخذ هذه التهديدات فعلًا على محمل الجد" . مؤكداً  "قررنا اغلاق مكتبنا التمثيلي (في الضفة الغربية) حتى إشعار آخر وسنبحث في هذه الأثناء في المسائل الأمنية".

وفي بروكسل أعلنت متحدثة باسم المفوضية الأوروبية أن المفوضية عززت الإجراءات الأمنية حول مكاتبها في قطاع غزة. 

من ناحيتها أوصت وزارة الخارجية الفرنسية مجدداً الفرنسيين بعدم الذهاب إلى قطاع غزة.*
---------------


----------



## night-slayer (5 فبراير 2006)

برأي فعلا هذه صور ساخره جدا لاكن يوجد حق التعبير عن الرأي لاكن باحترام بوجهة نظرهم يعني (بهدلوا) محمد وهذا الامر مس بشعور جميع المسلمين في العالم برأي هذه فعلا اهانه ...

تخيلوا لو صورة السيد المسيح مكانه ماذا كنتم تفعلون او اي دوبه اجنبيه تظنون ان الدول المسيحيه سوف تتدخل!!!!! ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## maarttina (5 فبراير 2006)

انا بأه رائيي ان اللي علي راسه بطحه
احنا الهنا مش ضعيف يحتاج من يدافع عنه بالعكس هو قال انه يدافع عننا ونحن صامتون
وبعدين هما كانوا راعوا شعورنا من 1400 سنة وهما بيعملولنا مدابح او حتي في خطب الجمعة المخصصة لشتيمتنا 
او حتي في افلامهم ومسلسلاتهم زي بحب السيما
انا مش عارفه اهانة ايه في شوية صور


----------



## Maya (5 فبراير 2006)

*حّمل الرئيس الأمريكي جورج بوش الحكومة السورية مسؤولية إحراق سفارتي الدانمارك والنرويج في العاصمة السورية السبت احتجاجاً على الصور التي اعتبرت مسيئة لمحمد ، قائلاً إن مثل هذا العنف لا يمكن أن يحدث دون موافقة الحكومة.

وأدان بوش بشدة إضرام متظاهرين النار في السفارتين، في العاصمة السورية دمشق مما أدى لتضرر سفارتي تشيلي والسويد التي تقعان في نفس المبنى .

وجاء في البيان الرئاسي "نحمل سوريا مسؤولية هذه التظاهرات العنيفة التي لا تنظم في تلك الدولة (في إشارة لسوريا) دون علم الحكومة ودعمها."

وفي أعنف ردة فعل يشهدها العالم الإسلامي على الرسومات المهينة لشخص محمد  التي نشرتها صحيفة دانماركية في سبتمبر/أيلول، أضرم الآلاف من المتظاهرين الغاضبين النار في السفارتين السبت.

واستدعت الخارجية الأمريكية السفير السوري لديها حيث طالبت حكومة دمشق بالتحرك الفوري لحماية البعثات الدبلوماسية والرعايا الأجانب هناك.

وقال السكرتير الصحفي للرئيس الأمريكي، سكوت ماكليلان، إن فشل الحكومة السورية في توفير الحماية لمقار البعثات الدبلوماسية رغم بوادر عنف مخطط لا يمكن تبريره."
قال واشنطن إن مثل هذه المظاهر لا تتم في سوريا دون موافقة الحكومة ... 

وأبدت الإدارة الأمريكية التضامن مع موقف رئيس الوزراء الدنماركي اندرس فوغ راسموسن الرافض للاعتذار عن حرية الصحافة في بلاده، ونوه ماكليلان قائلاً : "نمتدح بيانات راسموسن المسؤولة والتي دعت مؤخراً إلى التسامح واحترام جميع العقائد وحرية الصحافة."

ومضى قائلاً "نقف تضامناً مع الدنمارك والحلفاء الأوروبيين في معارضة التصرفات العنيفة في سوريا اليوم."

وأجتاح الآلاف من المتظاهرين الغاضبين السفارة الدنماركية في العاصمة دمشق السبت وأضرموا النار فيها، كما أضرموا النار بالسفارة النرويجية، نقلاً عن شهود عيان.

وأظهر شريط فيديو ألسنة النيران وهي تجتاح الطابق الأول من مبنى السفارة، فيما كان متظاهرون يحرقون الكراسي وغيرها من قطع الأثاث التي تم الاستيلاء عليها من المبنى، في الخارج.

واصطدم المتظاهرون الغاضبون برجال الشرطة، وألقوا الحجارة على المبنى ما أدى إلى تحطيم النوافذ.

وأفادت وكالة الأسوشيتد برس أن المتظاهرين قاموا أيضاً بإحراق السفارة النرويجية في دمشق، بعد أن تمكنت الحشود اختراق صفوف الشرطة، التي استخدمت قنابل الغاز لتفريقهم.*


----------



## Maya (5 فبراير 2006)

*احداث بيروت*





-------

*بيروت (AFP) - وقف المتظاهرون ينظرون إلى حريق مكتب السفارة الدانمركية في بيروت وهم يلتقطون الصور بهواتفهم النقالة ويهتفون "لا اله إلا الله" وسط أعلام خضراء ولافتات منددة بالإساءة إلى محمد بينما ملأ الشوارع حطام الزجاج والقمامة والسيارات المكسرة.

وفيما بدأت مجموعات من المتظاهرين بالتفرق بعد الظهر كانت فرق الإطفاء لا تزال تعمل على إخماد الحريق في مبنى السفارة في حي التباريس في منطقة الأشرفية المسيحية وبدت شوارع العاصمة وكأنها استعادت صور الحرب من انتشار أمني وإطلاق نار متقطع ومشاعر غضب.

وتجمع عدد من الشبان وقد عصبوا رؤوسهم بشارات سوداء وخضراء كتب عليها "لا إله إلا الله" و"نفديك يا رسول" في المكان يهتفون "أبى وأمي فداك يا رسول". ورداً على سؤال لوكالة فرانس برس عما إذا كانوا شاركوا في إضرام النار قال أحدهم "بالتأكيد. مثلنا الأعلى هو النبي محمد. ومن يعتدي عليه يعتدي علينا".

ويقول آخر غاضبا "نريد أن نثبت لهم أن لا اله إلا الله. هذه رسالة من اجل عدم عودة دبلوماسيي الدانمارك وغيره من سفراء الدول الغربية إلى لبنان". 

وعن الجهة التي دعتهم إلى التجمع والتظاهر قال "الدعوة وجهت في كل المساجد في لبنان" مشيراً إلى ملصق على سيارة يحمل عبارة "لنصرة الرسول شاركوا في الاعتصام" مع توقيع "الحملة الوطنية للدفاع عن النبي محمد".

وبدا لافتاً أن آلاف المتظاهرين الذين تجمعوا في أحياء الأشرفية ( وهي منطقة مسيحية )  والذين تعذر إحصاؤهم بسبب المواجهات الفورية التي وقعت بينهم وبين القوى الأمنية لم يحملوا إلا الأعلام الإسلامية من دون أي أعلام حزبية.

وحمل عديدون العصي فيما تشاهد سيارات محطمة في كل الشوارع. أفاد مصور لوكالة فرانس برس أن التحطيم طال أيضاً واجهات محلات تجارية في منطقة الاشرفية.

على الارض بقايا اسلاك شائكة كانت وضعتها القوى الأمنية في محيط القنصلية الدانمركية وقد داسها المتظاهرون وبقايا منتجات غذائية دنماركية تم الدوس عليها وقمامة أفرغت من المكبات وتم إحراق بعضها. 

ويقول الشيخ محمد العجوز لوكالة فرانس برس انه شارك في التظاهرة "للتعبير عن الرأي لكنني ارفض إحراق السيارات أو إيذاء المدنيين أو ضرب الكنائس. هذا أمر ينكره الإسلام". و أكد وجود "عناصر مندسة" في التظاهرة قامت "بأعمال الشغب من اجل إثارة الفتنة بين أبناء الشعب الواحد".

وينفي شبان آخرون أن يكون أحد تعرض للكنائس. ولكن على بعد أمتار عدة من المكان بدأ سياسيون ومسؤولون يتفقدون كنيسة مار مارون التي تعرضت لتحطيم زجاجها.

وروى الكاهن الياس الفغالي لوكالة فرانس برس أنه كان يقيم القداس كما هي العادة في مثل هذه الساعة من كل أحد عندما :  "أحسست مع الناس الموجودين في الكنيسة بهجوم عنيف". و أضاف "فجأة بدأ تحطم الزجاج. كانوا يضربون النوافذ بالعصي والحجارة. كما كان بعضهم يحمل زجاجات حارقة ومحروقات".

و أفاد شهود أن القوى الأمنية نجحت في صد المهاجمين. وعلى باب الكنيسة بدت سيارة جيب لقوى الأمن الداخلي مقلوبة وقوة كبيرة من الجيش.

بعد الظهر سجلت زحمة سير على عدد من الطرق الرئيسية في لبنان مع عودة الباصات التي كانت تقل المتظاهرين إلى الشمال والجنوب والبقاع بينما كانت أصوات السياسيين والمسؤولين عبر وسائل الإعلام تندد وتستنكر وتحذر من السماح للبعض باثارة الفتنة طائفية.

في هذا الوقت تجمع كبير من الأشخاص   في بلدة الكحالة المسيحية على طريق دمشق الدولية احتجاجاً  على التعرض للكنائس. وقاموا بإحراق الإطارات. كما تعرضوا بالضرب لعدد من المتظاهرين العائدين إلى البقاع .*


----------



## maarttina (5 فبراير 2006)

الظاهر هما نسيوا اللي عملوه فيهم الموارنه ومحتاجيين ياخدوا بالجزم تاني علشان يتعلموا الادب ويبطلوا همجية محمدهم ده


----------



## night-slayer (5 فبراير 2006)

-وانا مش عارف ايش دخل الكنائس العربيه ليحرقوها ويكسروها يا له من شعب همجي جدا ..
يظنون انهم سوف يتوصلون الى حل!!!!


----------



## My Rock (5 فبراير 2006)

ناس ما في دماغها غير الارهاب...


----------



## استفانوس (5 فبراير 2006)

*وجعلوا لانفسهم اله كان اسمه في السابق الله القمر
هؤلاء هم اعداء الله*


----------



## maarttina (5 فبراير 2006)

تعرف يا فريد انا كنت عاوزه اسال السؤال هل هناك عباده في العالم حتي لو وثنية تدعو الي القتل والارهاب غير الاسلام ؟؟؟
مافتكرش فيه غير عابدي اللات


----------



## Maya (6 فبراير 2006)

*احداث الشغب في بيروت*

*كما كان متوقع فهاهم أتباع محمد ابن آمنة يعبرون عن حقيقتهم وعن حقيقة دينهم الذي يحاولون تحسينه ببعض الأكاذيب ولكن أفعال أولئك الإرهابيين لن تختلف عن نبيهم وأوامره  ، فمع اندلاع أعمال العنف أمس الأحد في بيروت إحتجاجاً على الرسومات الدنماركية ، عبر المحمديون عن حقيقتهم وطريقة دفاعهم عن نبيهم من خلال الحرق والتكسير والتحطيم وقد شاهد العالم أمس ما حصل في بيروت عاصمة لبنان التي كان البلد المسيحي الرائع الجميل بكل شيء أصبح وبعد احتلاله وتدنيسه من قبل المحمديين وكر للإرهاب والإجرام والعصابات التي تخرب وتكسر وتحرق وكانت الكنائس والمسيحيون من بين المستهدفين الأساسيين فمن مهاجمة كنائس إلى الإعتداء على سيارات ومتاجر  و ممتلكات تابعة لمسيحيين إلى ضرب نساء مسيحيات تصادف مرورهن في طريق المتظاهرين إلى الاعتداء  على مجموعة من الرجال كان يضعون صور زعيم القوات المسيحية اللبنانية ، كل ذلك يؤكد خطورة ما يمر بها لبنان  من  اعتداء إرهابي محمدي مجرم على الشعب المسيحي هناك

---------

تفاصيل الاعتداء على كنيسة ومطرانية :











استهداف كنيسة مار مارون :

حاصر المتظاهرون كنيسة مار مارون بينما كان المصلون يتابعون فيها القداس واخذوا يرشقونها بحجارة كسرت النوافذ ، وكانت هتافاتهم الدينية قوية ومعهم مكبرات صوت وما لبثوا أن اقتحموها ، فساد المصلين هلع وفوضى ووصل بعض المتظاهرين  إلى الطبقة العلوية من الكنيسة  ، فيما كان آخرون يعدون لإشعال النار فيها بزجاجات حارقة، لكن شباناً كانوا يخدمون القداس تصدوا لهم ومنعوهم من ذلك . وعندما أطلقت القوى الأمنية في الخارج رصاصات مطاطية وقنابل مسيلة للدموع خرج المتظاهرون ، وما لبثوا أن عاودوا محاولتهم إحراق الكنيسة من الخارج ، لكن الشبان المسيحيين والمتواجدين في الدخل حالوا دون حصول ذلك .

و توافد عدد من السياسيين وانهالت الاتصالات على كاهن الرعية الأب الياس فغالي والأب جورج كميد اللذين كانا يدعوان الجميع إلى الهدوء وعدم الانجرار إلى فتنة طائفية .

--------------------





 الاعتداء على مطرانية الروم  الأرثوذكس : 

كذلك، تطاول المتظاهرون على مطرانية بيروت للروم الأرثوذكس في  حي الاشرفية المسيحي ، بحيث عمدوا إلى نزع قاعدة الصليب التي تعلو البوابة الخارجية وإلقائه على الأرض ، وتحطيم غرفة الحارس .


وأخيراً يجدر الذكر أنه أعمال الشغب التي شهدتها بيروت بالأمس أسفرت عن اعتقال  416 شخصاً بينهم 223 لبنانياً و138 سورياً و47 فلسطينياً وسبعة اشخاص بدون هوية  وسوداني واحد.. فيما قتل متظاهر اختناقاً وجرح 22 مدنياً و19 عنصراً من قوى الأمن. *


----------



## Maya (6 فبراير 2006)

*تجمع اليوم بضعة عشرات من المحمديين العرب الحاملين للجنسية الإسرائيلية أمام السفارة الدانماركية في تل أبيب في اعتصام دعت إليه الحركة الإسلامية في إسرائيل برئاسة المجرم خريج السجون الإرهابي رائد صلاح ، ووقف المتظاهرون على بعد شارع واحد من السفارة في مكان بين بضعة سيارات ومواجهين للسفارة رافعين بعض اللافتات مكتوبة بالإنجليزية والعربية ، وكان ملاحظة قلة عدد المشاركين وحتى اللافتات والشعارات كانت مكررة وبدا لافتاً أن جميع الصور المرفوعة هي صورة واحد تم نسخها ، وكانت الشعارات التي تتردد  من النوع المندد بما  يسمى الإساءة إلى الإسلام ، وكانت المظاهرة تضم  رجالاً   فقط أغلبهم من كبار السن وعدد من الملتحين  متوزعين أفقياً مواجهين للسفارة التي وقف أمامها حرس السفارة وعدد من رجال الشرطة الإسرائيلية الذين بدا عليهم عدم الاكتراث خاصة أن التجمع المحمدي كان هادئ وتم التنسيق له من قبل وأخذ موافقة من السلطات الأمنية ،   وكان هنا رجل محمدي  يحمل مكبر صوت ويقرأ من ورقة بعض شعارات مثل يا دانمركي يا جبان .. يا دانمركي يا غدار .. وعبارات تنديد بالرسوم في إطار عبارات هادئة بعيدة عن الشعارات المعادية للسامية أو التحريضية  لقتال الغرب أو التحذير من حرب صليبية وإلى آخر تلك الشعارات التي رفعت في عدد من الدول العربية وكان ترديد الشعارات مملاً ورتيباً ومكرراً ، وكان ملاحظ أنه لم يتم إحراق أي علم دانمركي أو استخدام أي صور لأعلام أو عبارات المقاطعة الدانمارك  في التزام للشروط التي حددتها إسرائيل ( وهل يجرؤن أن يخالفوا ) . ..

عموماً كان التجمع هادئ إلى درجة كبيرة ويأتي ذلك لتحذيرات من قبل رجال الشرطة الذين هددوا من قبل بأن أي أعمال شغب أو أي خروج عن قوانين و مبادئ التظاهر في إسرائيل وأي تهديد لأمن السفارة بأي شكل كان  سيتم معالجتها بجدية وحزم وعنف ..

انتهت المظاهرة بعد فترة من الوقت بعد تكرار نفس الشعارات لعدة مرات ، ثم جاء المجرم رائد صلاح وتحدث إلى الجمهور وأعلن نهاية التجمع ودعاهم للانصراف إلى الصلاة ،  مع وعد بتكرار التجمعات في مناطق أخرى من البلاد  ...*


----------



## Maya (8 فبراير 2006)

*أعادت المجلة الأسبوعية الفرنسية الساخرة شارلي ابدو يوم الأربعاء نشر رسوم التي اعتبرت مسيئة لمحمد بالإضافة إلى نشر رسم من إبداعها على الغلاف مما زاد من غضب المسلمين.

ورفعت المنظمات الإسلامية في فرنسا دعوى لمنع المجلة من نشر الرسوم الكاريكاتيرية الإثني عشر والتي نشرت للمرة الأولى في صحيفة يولاند- بوستن الدنمركية ولكن المحكمة رفضت القضية يوم الثلاثاء لأسباب إجرائية.

وظهر على غلاف المجلة رسم جديد لمحمد وهو يغطي وجهه بيديه ويقول "من الصعب أن يحبك الحمقى".

وبيعت أعداد المجلة بسرعة كبيرة في باريس. وفي الصفحات الداخلية نشرت المجلة الرسوم الدنمركية ومقالا يشرح أسباب قرار إعادة نشرها.
وكتب رئيس التحرير فيليب فال في المقال "حين ينتزع متطرفون تنازلات من الديمقراطيات تتعلق بمسألة مبدأ -سواء من خلال الابتزاز أو الإرهاب- فلن يتبقى للديمقراطيات الكثير."*


----------



## whocares (8 فبراير 2006)

night-slayer قال:
			
		

> برأي فعلا هذه صور ساخره جدا لاكن يوجد حق التعبير عن الرأي لاكن باحترام بوجهة نظرهم يعني (بهدلوا) محمد وهذا الامر مس بشعور جميع المسلمين في العالم برأي هذه فعلا اهانه ...
> 
> تخيلوا لو صورة السيد المسيح مكانه ماذا كنتم تفعلون او اي دوبه اجنبيه تظنون ان الدول المسيحيه سوف تتدخل!!!!! ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



يقومون بإثارة المسلمين و بعد ردة فعلهم يقولون عنهم إرهاببيين، كما يقوم الرئيس المجرم جورج بوش في العراق ضد مجرمي المقاومة العراقية.

الرسول بطرس، بعد إعترافه ببنوية المسيح فقد: (1) أنكر اليسد المسيح (2) حمل السيف و قطع أذن الجندي المُعتقل ليسوع.

الرسول بولس، لو لم يظهر له الرب يسوع لكان قتل مئات و ربما آلاف المسيحيين غير الذين آذاهم بشره.

فلماذا لا نصلي من أجل مستخدمي العنف و الإرهابيين، فيكون العديد منهم جنود للسيد المسيح و بر ملكوته بدل من الذم و التشمت؟ 

أحيانا أشعر أني في منتدى غير مسيحي بالمرة! لنتذكر قيمتنا و قيمة كل البشر و التي من أجلها وضع المسيح ذاته لنا، و محبة يسوع للنبي محمد و المسلمين لا يختلف عن محبتنا بالمرة، و ميلادنا في عائلة مسيحية لا قيمة له فلا فضل لأحد.

سلامه و فداؤه معكم أجمعين.


----------



## whocares (8 فبراير 2006)

فريد قال:
			
		

> *وجعلوا لانفسهم اله كان اسمه في السابق الله القمر
> هؤلاء هم اعداء الله*



الأخ فريد،

هل أنت من قام بحذف موضوع "من هم أعداء الله"؟

الله ليس لديه أعداء، " فابن الإنسان جاء ليبحث عن و يخلص من هلك." من تدعوهم بأعداء الله أنت و أنا كنا منهم من غير إيماننا في المسيح حتى ولو ولدنا في عائلة مسيحية. شتان ما بين كلامك و كلام الله يا أخي الحبيب.


----------



## maarttina (8 فبراير 2006)

ربي يسوع بطلب منك تحفظ لنا رئيس الولايات المتحدة الامريكية الدولة العظمي في العالم وتزيده من نعمتك فهذا هو الرجل الذي نعيش في ظل حكمه في دولة امريكا 
اما عن المقاومة التي تذبح الابرياء باسم اللات اكبر فزدها كسره واعطي لبوش السلطان اكثر ان يهزم قوي شيطانهم 
مش عارفه بصراحه الناس بتتكلم عن بوش ونسيت ما قعلتنه اللقيط ابن أمنه في الاقباط وكل الدول المسيحية التي غزاها


----------



## maarttina (8 فبراير 2006)

الاستاذ whocares 
يتحدث عن استفزاز المسلميين ونسي ما يفعلوه المسلميين من وقاحه ضد الاقباط في مصر من افلام ومسلسلات واحتفالات تستهدف استفزازنا واثارتنا 
هاهو القدر ينتقم لما يفعلوه وكل الدول الاوروبية قريبا ستطرد كل رعاغ المسلميين خارجها لسشتعيدوا مجدهم كما فعلت ولازال تفعل امريكا


----------



## drpepo (8 فبراير 2006)

امبارح في برنامج البيت بيتك على قناة التانية 
قال مفتى الداير المصرية على جمعة 
بانه يطالب الغرب بجزء من الاعلام ويطالب الغرب بعلان وترتان 
واحنا لو طالبنا بحقنا يقولوا دى دولة اسلامية مينفعش الكلام دا 
الاغرب انهم فاكرين نفسهم مضطهدين 
لاحول الله يارب مش لاقى كلمة اقولها سوى انهم ناس بيضحكوا على انفسهم 
ولو جه حد يتكلم عن الاقباط في مصر يقولوا دى سياسة دولة طب انتوا مالكم ومال مثلا فرنسل تمنع الحجاب ولا لا 
عجبى ؟ !


----------



## نذير (8 فبراير 2006)

أحييك يا  صديقي العزيز  whocares ، نحن أيضا لا يرضينا أبدا ان يرسم المسيح عليه السلام بطريقة غير لائقة ، اشكرك ، كنت عزمت على عدم المشاركة ابدا في المنتدى الا في مناظرتي مع محبة ، لكنني قرأت مشاركتك فوجب علي تحيتك .


----------



## استفانوس (9 فبراير 2006)

*اخي الحبيب نذير
انا احترمك وفوق هذا اني احبك وارجو منك سعة صدرك هذا لتكون المحاورة مفيدة 
صدقني يااخي ان الرب قريب جدا وهو يحبك افسح له المجال وكسر كل الحوجز التي وضعها ابليس امامك لترى نور العالم الذي افتداك من لعنة الناموس وانت الرافض له
بكل محبة اتوجه اليك بالبقاء في المنتدى
والرب ينور طريقك لمعرفته*


----------



## maarttina (9 فبراير 2006)

نذير طب انغا عاوزه اسالك سؤال مهم هل انت توافق اننا كاقباط نعمل فيلم يسئي للاسلام والمسلميين باعتبار ده وجهة نظرنا في الاسلام ؟؟؟؟
ونجيب شيخ من الجامع مابيعرفش يقول الفاتحه مثلا ؟؟؟
لك انت تتخيل كم الاساءة التي وجهت لنا من خلال اقبح الافلام الذي يدعي بحب السيما لك انت تتخيل ان يصورلك كهنة الكنائس والرموز الدينية بهذا القبح؟؟؟
اكييد انا عارفه انك انسان متزن ومش هيرضيك 
طالما انتم كمسلمييين ارتضيتوا هذا ماتطلبش مننا نهاجم من اساء اليك كنا ممكن نعمل كده لو التعامل بالمثل 
لكن يا نذير الاساءة لنا بالتلفاز يوميا ونحن لا نستطيع ان نتكلم وحتي ان نعترض او نرد بالمثل


----------



## Maya (9 فبراير 2006)

*أعربت شخصيات إسلامية عن استيائها لوجود منحوتة لمحمد على إفريز المحكمة العليا الأميركية في واشنطن بينما يشهد العالم موجة من الغضب العارم الذي أثاره نشر الرسوم الكاريكاتورية لمحمد في صحف أوروبية.

وقال إبراهيم هوبر المتحدث باسم مجلس العلاقات الأميركية الإسلامية (كير) أن المسلمين "قلقون لعرض رسوم ومنحوتات للنبي محمد في كتب أو رسومات أو حتى في باحة المحكمة العليا" للولايات المتحدة.

ويشير هوبر إلى إفريز من الرخام موجود في باحة المحكمة العليا منذ عام  1935 ويمثل 18 من حكماء البشرية بينهم النبي موسى وكونفوشيوس والملك شارلمان . ويظهر محمد في النحت المخصص له يحمل المصحف بيد وسيفاً بيد.

وقال هوبر إن منظمته طلبت مرات عدة سحب القطعة التي تجسد محمد لكن المحكمة رفضت طلبه لان ذلك سيؤثر على بنية الإفريز بأكملها.

و أوضح المتحدث أن منظمته عارضت باستمرار وجود هذه المنحوتة لأسباب "دينية" لكنها لا تعتزم "فرض وجهة نظرها على الآخرين". و أضاف أنه من "واجب" المسلمين في الوقت نفسه التعبير عن قلقهم في هذا الشأن.

وتمت إزالة منحوتة لمحمد كانت في قاعة محكمة مانهاتن ابيليت في نيويورك في الخمسينات عقب احتجاجات من ممثلين من مختلف الدول الإسلامية. 

كما نجحت منظمة كير في 2001 في إزالة صورة لمحمد من لوحة فارسية تعود للقرن الخامس عشر طبعت في مجلد وثائقي حول الإسلام. 

وقال هوبر إن تصوير محمد على المباني العامة أمر غير جائز، إلا انه لا يقارن بأي شكل من الأشكال بالرسوم التي نشرتها في البداية صحيفة دنماركية أثارت موجة من الاحتجاجات الغاضبة في العالم الإسلامي.

و أشار إلى رسم كاريكاتوري نشرته صحف أميركية عدة في 2002 يظهر محمد وهو يقود شاحنة مفخخة لتنفيذ هجوم انتحاري وكتب تحتها "ماذا يقود محمد؟". *


----------



## whocares (12 فبراير 2006)

maarttina قال:
			
		

> الاستاذ whocares
> يتحدث عن استفزاز المسلميين ونسي ما يفعلوه المسلميين من وقاحه ضد الاقباط في مصر من افلام ومسلسلات واحتفالات تستهدف استفزازنا واثارتنا
> هاهو القدر ينتقم لما يفعلوه وكل الدول الاوروبية قريبا ستطرد كل رعاغ المسلميين خارجها لسشتعيدوا مجدهم كما فعلت ولازال تفعل امريكا



أخت مارتينا، أنا لست مثلك أو الأوروبيين و أميركا في تفكيري، فلا أعطي الشر إعتماداً عالياً بنا كبشر فلا يسيطر و يهيمن علي الخوف و رعب الإرهابي، سواء كنا مسلمين أو مسيحيين. فالإرهابي هو الضحية لفريسة انعدام و قلة فهمه لقيمته الإنسانية. و أسلوب أميركا و أوروبا فقير لا يختلف، فهم ممتلئون من الخوف و الرعب الناجم عن قلة إدراكهم لقيمتهم، أي قلة فهمهم و معرفتهم بمحبة الله لهم في صليب محبته. 

 أنا أكترث بقيمة الإنسان الخاطيء. كل الناس خطاة. فكلنا، بتعميم الكلمة، إرهابيين مع أنفسنا و مع جيراننا أو أخطائنا التي تخرق مقياس الله القدوس فنجرح أبونا السماوي الدائم المحبة. " الجميع أخطئوا و أعوزهم مجد الله." و يقول الكتاب أيضا:" و نحن بعد خطاة (شتامين، شامتين، إرهابيين....) مات المسيح من أجلنا. أي أن محبة الله لها الأولوية في حياتي و تهيمن علي فيهرب الخوف مني و يسيطر الله علي بحكم محبته و قداسته. فمع المسيح صُلبت، فلا أحيا أنا بعد بل المسيح يحيا في، و الحياة، يا مارتينا، التي أحياها إنما بالإيمان في ابن الله الذي أحبني و بذل نفسه عني. و هذه المحبة تدفعني، تُحركني، و تسعى قدما للوصول للأخوة المسلمين و المسيحيين بالإسم كذلك.

أرجو أن تفهمي نقطة إنطلاق المسيحي المولود ثانية. سلامه معك


----------



## answer me muslims (12 فبراير 2006)




----------



## whocares (12 فبراير 2006)

فريد قال:
			
		

> *اخي الحبيب نذير
> انا احترمك وفوق هذا اني احبك وارجو منك سعة صدرك هذا لتكون المحاورة مفيدة
> صدقني يااخي ان الرب قريب جدا وهو يحبك افسح له المجال وكسر كل الحوجز التي وضعها ابليس امامك لترى نور العالم الذي افتداك من لعنة الناموس وانت الرافض له
> بكل محبة اتوجه اليك بالبقاء في المنتدى
> والرب ينور طريقك لمعرفته*



و أنا أيضا أضم صوتي للأخ الحبيب فريد لأننا نهتم و نكترث بمعرفة الأخ نذير عن محبة الله له بمحبتنا نحن له. و دمتم.


----------



## maarttina (12 فبراير 2006)

المشكلة ان ما تظنه ده في وهم وتفكير حضرتك فقط فنحن كامريكان لا نعطي لهؤلاء الشرذمه من الناس اي اهتمام ولعلك بعيد كل البعد عن المجتمع الامريكي ولا تعلم كنيته لذلك انصحك بالا تكتفي بالسماع وشاهد بنفسك لكي تحكم


----------



## whocares (13 فبراير 2006)

maarttina قال:
			
		

> المشكلة ان ما تظنه ده في وهم وتفكير حضرتك فقط فنحن كامريكان لا نعطي لهؤلاء الشرذمه من الناس اي اهتمام ولعلك بعيد كل البعد عن المجتمع الامريكي ولا تعلم كنيته لذلك انصحك بالا تكتفي بالسماع وشاهد بنفسك لكي تحكم



أنا أسكن أميركا منذ 10 سنين يا مارتينا. و أعلم الكثير عن هذا المجتمع و من هذا المنطلق أتكلم معك. بس إنت يا مارتينا بكلامك أعلاه أثبتي لي أن محبة يسوع المسيح ليس لها موقع في قلبك المرتعب و الذي يعتبر "الشرذمة" ناس لهم رهبة بدل من ناس لهم قيمة جليلة خطى بها سيدنا و مخلصنا يسوع المسيح دربه للموت من أجلهم. و قلبك لا يحب أعدائك و لا يباركهم و لا يُصلي من أجلهم. فأنت مُسيطر عليك إحساسك بالخوف أكثر من الحب. المسيح لم يمت من أجلك وحدك أو الناس أمثال حضرتك بل أن ابن الإنسان جاء ليرشد الخاطئين إلى البر و ليس الصالحين. هؤلاء هم من وضع المسيح حياته من أجلهم بدافع محبته و أنت تدعينهم "شرذمة". 

صدقيني أنا لا أتحمل عليك. أريدك أن تدركي أن كلامك لا يوجد به كلمة واحدة من الكتاب المُقدس، فلماذا لا تقتبسي كلامك من كلمة الله؟ هابي فالنتاينز داي.


----------



## Maya (13 فبراير 2006)

*Mohammed Image Archive

مجموعة متنوعة من الصور التي تصور محمد وحياته  من مراحل تاريخية مختلفة وفي أماكن غير صحيفة يولاند - بوستن  فإليكم عشرات الصور المتنوعة والمتعددة  عبر هذه الرابط  :

http://www.zombietime.com/mohammed_image_archive/*


----------



## blackguitar (14 فبراير 2006)

*بجد يا جماعه انا محتار *
*المفروض مننا نعمل ايه؟؟؟*
*نفرح ولا نضايق ونزعل *
*نبشر ولا نشيل الهم؟؟*
*لو فرحنا يبقى بنشمت فيهم وده مش كلام ربنا *
*"أحبوا اعدائكم باركوا لاعنيكم ""*
*فى نفس الوقت انا كمصرى شفت اضطهادهم ليا اكيد هفرح لو حصت فيهم حاجه*

*احنا محتاجين ربنا يقوينا مش عليهم بس على نفسنا *


----------



## maarttina (14 فبراير 2006)

whocares قال:
			
		

> أنا أسكن أميركا منذ 10 سنين يا مارتينا. و أعلم الكثير عن هذا المجتمع و من هذا المنطلق أتكلم معك. بس إنت يا مارتينا بكلامك أعلاه أثبتي لي أن محبة يسوع المسيح ليس لها موقع في قلبك المرتعب و الذي يعتبر "الشرذمة" ناس لهم رهبة بدل من ناس لهم قيمة جليلة خطى بها سيدنا و مخلصنا يسوع المسيح دربه للموت من أجلهم. و قلبك لا يحب أعدائك و لا يباركهم و لا يُصلي من أجلهم. فأنت مُسيطر عليك إحساسك بالخوف أكثر من الحب. المسيح لم يمت من أجلك وحدك أو الناس أمثال حضرتك بل أن ابن الإنسان جاء ليرشد الخاطئين إلى البر و ليس الصالحين. هؤلاء هم من وضع المسيح حياته من أجلهم بدافع محبته و أنت تدعينهم "شرذمة".
> 
> صدقيني أنا لا أتحمل عليك. أريدك أن تدركي أن كلامك لا يوجد به كلمة واحدة من الكتاب المُقدس، فلماذا لا تقتبسي كلامك من كلمة الله؟ هابي فالنتاينز داي.


الخوف انا لا اعرفه وذلك بنعمة المسيح التي تملئ حياتي اما عن محبة الاعداء هذا شئ خاص بي انا وبين الله هو يعلم ما هو في ضميري تجاه كل المسلميين 
اما عن مجئ المسيح من اجل كل الناس ولكن من هم في النعمة فقط هم اولاد الله يدعون وهذا كلام الكتاب لنا اما هم فهم في ظلام يعبدون اوثان 
اذن هم انكروا لاهوت السيد المسيح ولا يعترفون به كمخلص وبالتالي فلست محتاجه لان اشك انهم اولاد الله هم اولاد الظلام حتي يؤمنوا بخلاص المسيح وكما قلت لك سابقا انا لا اجيد تزيين الكلمات فانا اقول الحقيقة كما هي وكما اراها 
لعملومات حضرتك سهل ان تكون ارهابي وقاتل وتخيف الناس ولكن لا اعلم من اين اتيت ان الشعب الامريكي يخشي هؤلاء ؟؟؟؟فانا اعيش هناك منذ ما يقرب من 8 سنوات فهل انت تعيش بدولة غير اتلتي اعيش بها ؟.؟
ام انك تستخدم عقلك وتفكيرك الخارق للطبيعة لتحليل الامور كما انت تراها؟؟
رسالة لبلاك جيتار 
صدقني يا بلاك الموضوع مش موضوع شكاته ولا اي حاجة لكن لا يمكن ان تحزن علي ما حدث لان المسلميين لم يعطوك فرصة لذلك بسبب افعالهم التي دائما تاتي غير منطقية ومميزة بالعنف
لذلك لا تحزن ولا تفرح ولكن صلي من اجلهم ان يعرفوا النور الحقيقي


----------



## whocares (15 فبراير 2006)

maarttina قال:
			
		

> >>>> الخوف انا لا اعرفه وذلك بنعمة المسيح التي تملئ حياتي اما عن محبة الاعداء هذا شئ خاص بي انا وبين الله هو يعلم ما هو في ضميري تجاه كل المسلميين. <<<<
> 
> من فيض القلب ينطق اللسان و تطبع الأصابع و يقرأ القارؤون. معك حق.
> 
> ...


----------



## whocares (15 فبراير 2006)

blackguitar قال:
			
		

> *بجد يا جماعه انا محتار *
> *المفروض مننا نعمل ايه؟؟؟*
> *نفرح ولا نضايق ونزعل *
> *نبشر ولا نشيل الهم؟؟*
> ...



و شعورك هذا، أخي الحبيب "العود الأسود"، طبيعي جداً. 

و لكن هل تعلم من يتدخل هنا؟ إلـه النعمة. النعمة تعني أن هناك شخص يقتل زوجتك، و يسلب أغراضك، و يحرق دارك، و بعد القبض عليه تذهب أنت، المظلوم، و تدفع ثمن إخراجه من السجن و عقاب موته. و هذه هي نعمة الخلاص التي على المسيحي أن يعتنقها لأنها هي نفسها أساس خلاصه و غفرانه من خطاياه المقترفة في حق الله الذي يفتخر به و يمجده.

مارس إقرار مشاعرك و لا تكبتها و معها إلتصق بنعمة المسيح فتنال السلام و الحرية و محبة الأعداء.


----------



## Maya (15 فبراير 2006)

*قال الوزير الإيطالي اليميني "روبرتو كالديرولي" العضو في حزب الرابطة الشمالية المعادية لقدوم المهاجرين إلى إيطاليا إنه سيقوم بتوزيع قمصان بالمجان مطبوع عليها الرسوم الساخرة التي نشرتها عدد من الصحف الأوروبية والتي تسيء لمحمد .

ومن الأرجح أن يثير إعلانه هذا غضب مسلمي إيطاليا خصوصا وبقية المسلمين في العالم كذلك، كما أنه قد يسبب حرجا دبلوماسياً كبيراٍ للائتلاف الذي يقوده رئيس الوزراء الإيطالي سيلفيو بيرلوسكوني، ولاسيما مع بدء الحملة الانتخابية العامة. 

ونقلت وكالة الأنباء الإيطالية "أنسا" عن الوزير الإيطالي "كالديرولي" قوله:" لقد أوصيت بتصميم قمصان تحمل الصور الكاريكاتورية التي أثارت غضب المسلمين، وسوف أبدأ بارتدائها من اليوم." 

وقال "إنه آن الأوان لإنهاء هذه القصة وإجراء مواجهة مع هؤلاء الناس".
 وتساءل قائلا:" ما الحال الذي آل إليه وضعنا؟ هل أصبحنا حضارة مائعة دون شكل أو هوية محددين؟"*


----------



## Maya (20 فبراير 2006)

*تهديدات بقتل الرساميين*

*أدانت الدانمرك والنرويج يوم الاثنين قيام رجل دين باكستاني برصد مكافأة لمن يقتل أياً من رسامي الكاريكاتير الذين رسموا صورا مسيئة لمحمد وعددهم 12 رساماً واصفين الخطوة بأنها تحريض على "القتل".

وقال وزير الخارجية الدانمركي بير شتيج مولر في مؤتمر صحفي مشترك مع نظيره النرويجي يوناس جار شتور "إنه قتل.. والقتل محرم أيضاً في القران". ( كم هو ساذج هذا الوزير وكأنه يتحدث عن شيء آخر غير الذي يقصده ) .

ورصد رجل دين باكستاني واتباعه مكافآت يوم الجمعة وصلت إلى مليون دولار لمن يقتل أياً من رسامي الكاريكاتير الذين توفر لهم الشرطة الحماية منذ تفجر الاحتجاجات الشهر الماضي.

وقال رجل الدين الباكستاني مولانا يوسف قريشي "إذا كان بإمكان الغرب رصد مكافأة لمن يقتل زعيم تنظيم القاعدة أسامة بن لادن و/نائبه ايمن/ الظواهري فبإمكاننا أيضاً الإعلان عن مكافأة لقتل الرجل الذي تطاول على النبي الكريم".

وخلال صلاة الجمعة عرض قريشي مكافأة قدرها 500 ألف روبية (8400 دولار) فيما عرض اثنان من اتباعه مكافآت وصلت لمليون دولار إلى جانب سيارة. !!

ونددت جماعات إسلامية اسكندنافية بعرض المكافأة.

وأدان أحمد أبو لبن وهو إمام دانمركي التهديدات قائلاً  انه راض الآن عن تطور الحوار في الدانمرك. وساعد أبو لبن في تنظيم جولة للائمة الدنمركيين إلى مصر ولبنان العام الماضي بهدف حشد التأييد ضد الرسوم.

وأضاف : ( لدينا عدد كاف من الزعماء الدينيين في الدانمرك والنرويج لإصدار فتوى إذا لزم الأمر. لا نحتاج لإصدار فتوى ولن نستورد واحدة من الخارج ) ..

لكن فيبيويرن شيلبك رئيس تحرير الصحيفة النرويجية دافع عن حقه في حرية التعبير. وقال "سأكمل هذه المعركة. أريد القتال من أجل حقي في حرية التعبير مثلما كنت أفعل من قبل."

وقال أحد الرسامين الذي طلب عدم نشر اسمه يوم الجمعة أن رسمه كان مجرد "مزحة عملية.. لم اعتقد أن أحدا خارج نطاق قراء الصحيفة في الدنمرك سيراها.. والآن  رآها أكثر من مليار شخص."*


----------



## FADY_TEMON (30 مارس 2008)

*رد على: قضية الصور من الدانمارك*

Thanks At All Viry Funnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## املا (31 مارس 2008)

*رد على: قضية الصور من الدانمارك*

مشكلتهم مع الدنمارك ما يزعجني انهم يدوسون على الصليب


----------

